# Those clear green plastic rods on Necron models: Paint them or leave them?



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I was looking at those clear green rods and such that come with the Warriors and Monolith, and was wondering if I should leave them bare, or paint them to match the power sources on the newer Necron models, such as the Lords and Immortals?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Painted mine, but that's only do to how the green clashes with my chosen paint scheme.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

I leave mine "as is" since I'm just doing the generic silver.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Paint them. I'm in the process of painting my own. I like green, but not that kind of green. And my Necron's have cold blue eyes, so they get cold and evil blue weapons.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I leave them be. I like how they look.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

paint them because they are rubbish


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Paint them, Bill...just paint them...  

Seriousness though, I think they look better painted. The flaws in the rods show up too much to me (and seem out of sorts anyways with a painted mini) so I prefer to slap on zee paint. Personal preference, of course. :wink:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

I paint all mine to try and make them look like they're glowing with osl but really its personal preference


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Paint them. I painted mine like the stream from the ghostbuster guns.

Check them out... http://taleofpainters.blogspot.com/2012/01/showcase-necron-warriors.html


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There are alternative colours available if you decide that you don't want to paint them but don't like green. The red or purple look really good.


----------



## Kungfucasey (Jan 23, 2012)

I too have left my unpainted. IMO the necrons just look a little off if their not painted with the basic metalic scheme. For that accent color, I just decided to do the green thing. I did clear coat over mine though. So instead of them just looking like green plastic, they now look like frosted green plastic.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

I would not paint them, Just so that there can be contrast between units, almost like some units have upgraded systems


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

I replaced them. Though now I have a bunch of extra ones. What the shit do I do with the 30+ rods.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Put them on ebay


----------

